# Options on whit sand



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

I am wanting white sand what are my options? I would like it to be cost effective it is going in to my 125.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

You can probably find some white PFS at a pool shop. The Pinch-A-Penny stores around here have it. I dunno if they are a regional store though. It's like 10 bucks for 50 lbs, like play sand from a big box hardware store


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME PFS does not come in colors. The color would not matter when inside the filter of a pool, so it is not marketed that way. I think it is most often beige...like the most common color of sand.

If beige is good, PFS is very economical. You buy it wherever pool and spa supplies are sold. In NJ there is a chain called Leslies for example.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

We do not have a pinch a penny store. We do have two pool supply stores. So sand is sand? I have heard some people say any sand will work and others say not to use anything but aquarium sand because you don't know what you are getting.The LFS says not to use any sand but salt water tank sand.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

THE PFS around here is pure white with a few flecks of black. As mentioned, it really can be any color, depending on the source. PFS by specification is #20 grit sharp sand. Most silica blasting sands are pretty much white, and blasting sand, available in #20 is usually cheaper than PFS.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

coryjones said:


> I have heard some people say any sand will work and others say not to use anything but aquarium sand because you don't know what you are getting.*The LFS says not to use any sand but salt water tank sand.*


Let me guess... they sell this type of sand?

I don't know of any sand you can't put in an aquarium. I do know that the larger grain will give you the least amount of trouble. PFS is what I use and what many people use. It's larger grain size keeps it from getting stirred up and sucked up by filters. It also keeps it more loosely packed which in turn will keep smelly and dangerous gasses from building up in pockets in the sand.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes the do sell it lol. I will try to check on the pfs tomorrow if i get back to town before 5.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

coryjones said:


> I don't know of any sand you can't put in an aquarium.


I agree, this is basically true. As long as you wash it thoroughly, most any sand will work. Some digging fish won't like quartz sand because it's rough and could scratch them.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

I found some whit quarts at lows i thinking about trying it is fine and cheap $7 75#


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

no opinions


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How does what you bought in .15 effective size translate to grit?

Do you have a pic of the sand itself?


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

It reminds me off a fine beach sand not sure how to get a good pic of it. It is about the same as a reef sand but sparkly.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks nice.....very white.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes it is i think once i get the led's on it it will really look good.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks very fine...keep an eye on your filter intakes.


----------



## coryjones (Jun 26, 2012)

it will be sumped system.


----------

